# عاجل ....عاجل - تعرف على آخر إختراعات الطاقة البديلة من هنا



## abdulla_alazzawi (31 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الطاقة البديلة اصبحت الآن الشغل الشاغل للكثير من الناس خصوصا بعد الإرتفاع الغبي :67: 

لأسعار النفط في العالم واقول غبي لأنها لا تتعدى كونها لعبة سياسية

عموما وجدت اثناء تجوالي في الأنترنت هذا الموقع  وهو مذهل جدا وسيضيف الكثير من الأفكار 


لهذا القسم الرائع :77: :12:

استمتعوا به وتنقلوا بين اقسامه المتنوعة ولا تنسوني من دعوة صالحة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

http://www.nextenergynews.com/index.html


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (31 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الخبر الحلو هذا 
وجزاك الله عنا خيرا كثيرا طيبا مباركا فيه


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (2 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ميكاااانوووو (3 يونيو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عصام نورالدين (3 يونيو 2008)

بوركت يا أخي ، وبورك جهدك وتجوالك الفعال ................
من الملاحظ أنها ليست كلها طاقات بديلة أو متجددة ..........وهذا طبعاً واضح من العنوان لأنه لم يحدد نوعية الطاقات التي ينقل أخبارها .....

العملية السياسية في ارتفاع الأسعار لعبة قذرة جداً وسوف تكون عاقبتها وخيمة على من بدأها ولن يعرف كيف ينهيها . إن تحدي القدرة الإلهية في احتكار مصادر الطاقة للسيطرة على شعوب كوكب الأرض لن يلبث أ يكشف عن قصوره عندما ينبغ الكثير من جيلنا ليبرهن على قدرته الفائقة على ابتكار مصادر الطاقات البديلة والمتججددة ومعرفة توظيفها الأمثل وبأسعار زهيدة في القريب .........بإذن الله ...................................وأتمنى أن يكون المخترعون من رواد هذا الملتقى ....


----------



## اسامه صلاح الدين (3 يونيو 2008)

الاخ العزيز عصام
المشكلة الاساسية في هذا الكوكب ليس احتكار مصادر الطاقة وانما هي احتكار السلطة وخداع البشر. وبعد البشر انفسهم عن تنفيذ اوامر الله عز وجل او حتي اللجوء الصادق الي الله . فنحن نخدع انفسنا بانفسنا ونسلم مقدراتنا وانفسنا بايدينا لمحتكرينا . ولولا رحمة الله و دعاء بعض الصالحين لكان الحال اسواء في اعتقادي 
اما لعبة زيادة الاسعار وتجويع الشعوب ورفاهية القوي ومعاناة الضعيف فهي لعبة طبيعية ونتيجة طبيعية للبعد عن المنهج الاسلامي الامر بعكس كل تلك الظواهر
المهم يا اخ عصام خلينا في الميكانيكي والطاقة البديلة وسيبنا من السياسة وتقليب الاوجاع فنحن في زمن (القابض علي دينه كالقابض علي جمرة من النار ) كما ارشدنا الحبيب عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام 
واتمني ايضا ان يكون المخترعون من عرب هذا الملتقي ( فللاسف انا عنصري) هذا للمزاح فقط


----------



## حسين شكرؤن (11 يونيو 2008)

اشكرك جدا على تلك الخدمة الممتعة 
ادامك الله


----------



## البلال80 (12 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك ووفقك الى مايحب ويرضى


----------

